# So, what is your favorite brandy



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The best brandy I know comes from the Caucasus:








Gruzinak is the pride of Georgia. Already the smallest sip of this cognac (5 years in oak) will make you WOW:tiphat: and bounce your head back because of its purity & inner strength. I tasted a lot of French 'real' cognacs, but they never performed this feat. Watery taste...

Another uprunner from Moldavia:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is pretty good:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The one I'm given?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

So TC members happen to be mainly beerdrinkers who clean there teeth well


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

at least , enough member to finished TC top 100 alcohol list.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Can't stand the stuff myself, thus far I can only enjoy a good beer.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Courvoisier VSOP. I wouldn’t call it an absolute favorite though since I haven’t tried all of them and probably never will, but a practical choice all right. This stuff gets pretty expensive as it is, let alone going into some deep exploration where bitter disappointments are inevitably due.

Also, this being a natural product (by-product?) it tends to vary in taste somewhat, one batch being better than the other, this already being the cause of enough frustration.


----------

